# REVOLUCIÓN In Veneuela !!! Maduro's Thugs Run Over Protesters



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*I was watching this LIVE on MSNBC and they cut away when this happened !*

*This is going to be horrible if Maduro continues to follow this path !!!!!*



*




*


*Right over a group of Guido's supporters !*

*This was horrible !!!*

*This incident will solidify the Protests !*

*Guido will need to stay vigilant and not let his*
*supporters retaliate or Maduro will go for*
*blood because he is now a cornered animal with*
*weapons.....*




*PS : Yes I forgot the " Z " in Venezuela....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

That’s what happens under ocialism.  Even the letters become sparse.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s what happens under ocialism.  Even the letters become sparse.



*California in general, and SoCal in particular is BEYOND ripe for these*
*types of actions from the Northern Cartel Command in Sacramento.....!*

*A conservative movement is needed to bring California back to*
*a middle of the road stance.....This State has swung beyond just " Leftist "*
*policies....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*It's one thing to push down ridiculous posts....*

*But YOU have displayed your true self TODAY with your *
*deliberate actions of pushing down the TRUTH about what is going *
*on in Venezuela !*

*It's quite sad that you have revealed your TRUE self for AMERICA to *
*witness !*

*We now know what side of History you have chosen to side on....the *
*side of EVIL !*

*You are complicit with the Actions of those Soldiers who ran over their*
*own Citizens today by your deliberate attempts to suppress the TRUTH .!*

*I WILL NOT FORGET WHAT YOU DID TODAY !!!*
*NOR WILL ANYONE WHO WITNESSED IT !!!!!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *... *
> *PS : Yes I forgot the " Z " in Venezuela....*


No worries, mate.  I’m well aware of how often the letter Z is forgotten or mispronounced.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*The TRUTH !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> No worries, mate.  I’m well aware of how often the letter Z is forgotten or mispronounced.


8 noZ


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*Revolt is in the wind !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Sooooooo, now what? t is running cover for Putin and Putin is on Maduro's side. Now where do you stand nono?


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sooooooo, now what? t is running cover for Putin and Putin is on Maduro's side. Now where do you stand nono?



*A semi civil question in " Form "........I'm shocked.

Your logic train is about as skewed as all get out though.

Our POTUS is not running cover for Russia, Putin or anyone
else from the former Soviet Union...he is confronting the 
infiltration of Russia into Venezuela head on and letting 
the citizens decide and implement some form of Democracy
thru Guido....if Maduro kills the Countries recognized leader
by more than 65 nations then I think some sort of Military
assistance will be provided by the United States.
That's a last resort in my book....if Maduro goes full rogue
and forces America and other Countries hand towards intervention
we should make it quick and deadly, which our Military is
quite capable of doing. 
Venezuela is just like Nicaragua, and many other Central and
South American Nations that have fallen prey to Socialism and
the LIES they use to implement failed policies....
Greed, central power and ultimately Communism....the final 
step is what we are witnessing at present, the aware citizens will
have to override the ones who've been latched up tight to the 
Govt Teets....it could get very ugly very quick until the Socialist
regime is run out of the country or some other type of " Justice " is 
brought forth....*


----------

